# What Did We Learn from This Season



## Prico (May 27, 2002)

Derek Fisher must practice layups

Regardless of how many times you repeat, you'll never get the respect you deserve

We have found a new appreciation for our team, they can certainly focus and win big games without getting rattled

Portland has been surpassed by the Sacramento fans as the biggest Whiners in the league, I personally never thought I would see the day

S. Walker is not a very good offensive player, although at times he is quite offensive

24 point leads in the NBA is not a safe cushion

Mark Madsen is the best cheerleader our bench has ever seen

Rick Fox spends a great deal of time away from his wife, truly the foundation of a solid marriage

Robert Horry has to be the most humble man I have ever seen in professional sports although Shaquille O'Neal is a top runner

Lindsey Hunter will be remembered for -- you can fill in the blanks

Brian Shaw has all of the ear marks of being a future head coach

D. George has proven to everyone that Jerry West is the best general manager in any sport

Mitch Richmond has always had the heart of a world champion now he has a ring to go along with his heart

and finally we have realized that regardless how much your team accomplishes and the outstanding manner in which these accomplishments have been completed people will always minimize, diminish and put down your team.

I almost forgot -- one more thing

We Are The 3 Time NBA World Champions

and crying, complaining and whining cannot change that fact!

Prico


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Also...*

1)We've learned that no matter what the referees call, the Lakers can still win a game.

2)That Sacramento fans will probably never like Laker fans

3)Everyone thinks Kobe Bryant is conceited and arrogant for wearing other great players jerseys

Basically, we've learned that once you're the 3 time NBA Champions, not many people are going to like you, except your fans.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Also...*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> 3)Everyone thinks Kobe Bryant is conceited and arrogant for wearing other great players jerseys


um, that's not why people think that kobe's arrogant...it's adds fuel to that opinion...


----------



## Laker Magic (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Also...*



> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> 
> 
> um, that's not why people think that kobe's arrogant...it's adds fuel to that opinion...


The whole jersey thing. It shouldn't be a big deal. I mean since Bryant was wearing Jordan's jersey, people on some other boards were saying how obsessed he was. Obsessed? Is Kobe not allowed to admire Jordan? Sure, Kobe's a pro athelete now, but that doesn't mean he can't show his respect for past greats.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Also...*



> Originally posted by *Laker Magic *
> 
> 
> The whole jersey thing. It shouldn't be a big deal. I mean since Bryant was wearing Jordan's jersey, people on some other boards were saying how obsessed he was. Obsessed? Is Kobe not allowed to admire Jordan? Sure, Kobe's a pro athelete now, but that doesn't mean he can't show his respect for past greats.


I agree-who cares if he wears a Jordan jersey? He is just paying respect to one of the all-time greats


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Thank you*

That's exactly how I view the whole jersey thing. He's just showing he admires players, and shows respect to them.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

yeah, that's why i said that the whole jersey thing is NOT the reason why people call him arrogant. the thing is that to SOME, it only fuels that opinion.


----------



## Kobe Steak (Jun 12, 2002)

How is Kobe arrogant then?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Some people feel like he has the little brother syndrome. He talks a lot of smack when Shaq(big brother) is there, but they want to see him perform and carry a team on his own. Then we will see if he has that same "confidence"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, some people are flat out !!!EDIT- Please don't insult other posters .:yes: :yes: :yes: 
Lakers 4 Life!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

WoW, your posts get more :EDIT- Please don't take the bait by the minute.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*I wasn't talking about u KC*

I wasn't saying that you were "not intelligent." I was referring to people that think Kobe has the "little brother syndrome. I wasn't insulting you at all. The moderator should've known that too. Just kidding. Lighten up everyone.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Opps my bad X. I did mis-read it.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Kobe Steak *
> How is Kobe arrogant then?


um, actually, me personally, i don't like how kobe thinks that he's God's gift to women (and how all my female friends think so...the only reason most of them watch basketbal and like the lakers is because "my man kobe is playing") when he really isn't all that good looking. i just don't like the way he carries himself. and i'm pretty sure that most of you see that...

and well, yeah, i do sorta agree with the "kobe getting praised when it's really shaq who leads the team" thing, but that doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Kobe*

Why do u think that Kobe thinks he's God's gift to women? Has he ever said anything tht might imply that? No.

Just because a lot of women like him you believe that he thinks he's some kind of prize. How do you even know that Kobe likes it? He has a wife, he probably finds it really annoying. 

You didn't think at all about this post before you made it. You had nothing to base it on, it's pure BS.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i'm just saying that it's the way he presents himself. i see the ego in him. i guess it's hard for me to explain it (give me some time and i may find a way to explain it though). but like i said, that's my opinion.


----------

